
Show HN: Stranded by Trump - richardlitt
https://strandedbytrump.com
======
moinnadeem
Anyone have thoughts / ideas on what people need that developers could create
for times like these? ie. What are the biggest problems in today's political
climate which a developer may be able to solve?

~~~
richardlitt
The EFF probably has some things.
[https://github.com/EFForg/](https://github.com/EFForg/)

------
paradite
And why is this being flagged?

~~~
existencebox
I was hesitating saying anything, but I've noticed MANY of the anti-trump
stories getting flagged aggressively. It's not uniform, and I can't quite say
I've noticed a pattern, but there's enough that it's stood out a few times on
articles that I thought were very tech related (bigCo employee situation
legality). While it could just be people getting fed up with the political
news, it doesn't really sit well with me given the relevance of recent events.

~~~
grzm
_While it could just be people getting fed up with the political news_

I think this is it. In many submissions, the same points are repeatedly made.
And it's pretty much pure politics at this point, which generally doesn't fair
well on HN and is generally off-topic per the guidelines.

~~~
aburan28
Idk, maybe it's just me but the stakes are so high right now that to hide from
political engagement would be downright irresponsible as a citizen of the
US/World especially with the power we developers have to affect the world.
This community's foundation was built on people wanting to make a better world
not hide in our bubbles

~~~
grzm
Considering how much political discussion is actively going on right now on
HN, I'd hardly describe it as "hiding".

Edit to add: You repeatedly bring up comments along the lines of "why was this
flagged" or regarding the appropriateness of politics on HN. None of this
should be news to you at all at this point. Why do you persist on bringing
this up, when you've been around long enough to know the situation on HN and
the community's well-established stance on these points?

